# 18 High Constuction Journal.....Updated 5/7



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Okay, i've been planning this tank out for about a month now and i've started to actually put it together. This is my first tank and i'm doing a few things most people don't do on a beginner tank, but i think it will turn out pretty nice.

Features:
-Waterfall with Pentair 1800 pump (pump will be mounted behind the tank)
-Misting system
-Compact fluorescent lighting
-Custom stand with storage underneath
-Overflow drain
-Everything will be on timers for convenience
-Remote Temp/Hygrometer

Will add if needed:
-Filter (mechanical and/or chemical)
-Fans for cooling CF lights
-Heater

So here is a shot of the first hole i drilled. I bought some cheap bits on ebay and they worked well so far. I have two more holes to drill, so i'll see how they hold up. Also you will notice the bulkhead i made out of pvc parts:









And here's a shot of the false bottom being fitted. The cutout is for the pond area:









Here's the pond sides and bottom attatched to the False Bottom:









Here's the pond as i was putting the great stuff around the sides. Notice i put screen underneath to allow water through, but no frogs or tads:









I guess i put a little too much GS, it was my first time using the stuff:









Here it is all trimmed and ready for silicone/cocobark:









I should be done drilling soon so i can install the false bottom and start the background. I'm also hoping to start on the stand this weekend.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I like it, so far so good especially for your first tank. You also just gave me an idea for a future waterfall or river that I plan to build.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Dont you at least want something around the edges of that to prevent media form falling in the water?
Just a thought.

Matt


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, i was waiting till i put screen along the false bottom. Then i can make a little bank out of GS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like a good start! Thanks for posting. Please keep the pix coming-their inspiring to us newbees. Especially those of us who're stalled in the design process.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Did a little more work today. I got all three holes finished for the plumbing. The bit has worked well so far, no cracks and it didn't wear out. The far bottom bulkhead is the uptake for the pump. The closer bottom one is the overflow (i know 1/2" is overkill but that's what i had). The upper one is for the waterfall:









Here's a closeup of the uptake. I used the elbow so that it will draw water from the very bottom and clean out any junk:









And here's the false bottom in place. Notice i had to make a raised area to accomodate the drain, this will keep the water about 3/8" to 1/2" below the bottom. Also i decided to use #7 mesh instead of screen to line the bottom, it was a little easier to work with:









Next step is to start adding silicone before the Great Stuff goes on the background.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Great job documenting your project with pictures. I (and I bet others) learn so much more seeing the 'progress' rather than a 'before' and 'after' shot. Please keep it up..


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yes, keep up the incremental updates. What's the fitting in the bottom right for?

Just an FYI, you'll need to prime your pump with that kind of uptake. Once the system has water in it even if the pump stops you should be fine, but with inital startup you'll need to prime it.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

defaced said:


> Just an FYI, you'll need to prime your pump with that kind of uptake. Once the system has water in it even if the pump stops you should be fine, but with inital startup you'll need to prime it.


I was actually going to suggest that you turn that elbow on its side just because of that. Also its proximity to the floor of the tank is going to interfer with flow. Just tilt it a little and you should be fine.

MAtt


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

defaced said:


> What's the fitting in the bottom right for?


That's the overflow



defaced said:


> Just an FYI, you'll need to prime your pump with that kind of uptake. Once the system has water in it even if the pump stops you should be fine, but with inital startup you'll need to prime it.


The water level will be above the top of the elbow so i was hoping it would prime itself. I just used the elbow to help draw more water off the very bottom. So do i just fill the tube with water first if it doesn't prime itself?



Rubisco said:


> I was actually going to suggest that you turn that elbow on its side just because of that. Also its proximity to the floor of the tank is going to interfer with flow. Just tilt it a little and you should be fine.


Okay, you guys are worrying me. I won't have any way to access it after i afifx the false bottom so it has to work or i'll have to tear it apart to fix it. I can't really tilt it unless i cut more off of it. It's about 1/8" off the bottom. Should i just take the elbow off?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Wait till you get your pump, put water in the tank, and do a plumbing run with everything hooked up. This way you will know what you have to do to make it work before anything is in the tank. I do this with all of my tanks that have a water feature. If just a really good practice IMO.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, i think i'll do that. I ordered the pump on Monday so it should be here soon. I still have some other stuff to do before i secure the false bottom anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

defaced said:


> Wait till you get your pump, put water in the tank, and do a plumbing run with everything hooked up. This way you will know what you have to do to make it work before anything is in the tank. I do this with all of my tanks that have a water feature. If just a really good practice IMO.


Yes defiinately test it first. Our concerns could turn out to be nothing but it always nice to know in advance.

Matt


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

My pump showed up today so i'll be able to test it once i get the plumbing glued up. I did a test today with my cheap Zoo Med pump and everything worked pretty good. My only issue was that the water was a little too close to the false bottom, around 1/8" below it. I think i'll just raise the bottom up slightly to accomodate.

On a side note, i had a little issue with my Silicone. The first tube i applied (GE Silicone II Black) seemed really "transparent". I ended up using a whole tube to do an area 5" x 20" because i had to make it so thick (maybe 1/4"). It was my first time doing this so i thought it was normal. When i opened another tube for the sides i noticed it was much "blacker" and it didn't have to be nearly as thick (about 1/16" to 1/8"). I started to worry that the thicker stuff might not dry correctly so i ended up ripping it off before it dried. I used another tube to re-do the area and it worked just like the second tube. Anybody else have this happen?

*Edit:*
Added a few pix of the silicone application.

Here's the tank all taped up to keep the silicone where i want it:









And here's the silicone applied. I went way past where i want it to end up so i can trim it even with the substrate and sides of the background:


----------



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep going with the pictures... I am doing a 16Bow and a 26Bow right now (on the floor). Thank you so much for some of the ideas you gave me.......... keep the pics comming .............


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'd like to see pics ot the pump test in action.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I didn't get any pix with the small pump but i'll be sure to take some of the Pentair running. I'll probably do a video too, but i'm not sure if i can upload that or where i could host it, any ideas? I tried the Pentair out in my sink last night and it pumps A LOT!. Pretty sure i'm gonna have to use that bypass we discussed.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Two places where you can host it for free. You Send It or File Factory Yousentit has a 25 download/7 day storage time and max file size of 1 gig. File Factory has unlimited storage time as long as the file is downloaded once every 15 days, but max file size is 500 meg, but that's still plenty for a very very very long video of water running. I've used Yousendit but not File Factory. 

I tried my 4000HH in my sink with a cookie sheet above the outlet to keep water from going every where and it almost knocked the cookie sheet out of my hands. I was very suprised by that and quite impressed too.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Got my plumbing glued up today, it seems to be working pretty well. It primes on it's own and the flow is adjustable via a ball valve (Thanks for the idea defaced). The only issue i see so far is the noise. The pump "hums" fairly loud. I'm gonna try some padding and/or moving the pump underneath the stand.

Here's the plumbing running:










I also have a video i'm gonna try to put online later tonight.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Looks good, and the pump/valve setup is attached to tubing so it can be moved, good thinking. Does the valve work well?

Once suggestion, once you get the pump where you want it, zip tie around the barbed connections. It's one of those things that might not be necessary, but it's a cheap easy fix for something that could become a huge mess.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

defaced said:


> Looks good, and the pump/valve setup is attached to tubing so it can be moved, good thinking. Does the valve work well?


Yeah, it works really well. I have to close it when i first turn on the pump in order to build up pressure but once its going i can fine tune the flow down to nearly a trickle if i want. The tubing helps keep the noise down as well since it doesn't transmit the vibrations from the pump to the tank.

And yes i'll secure the tubing when i get it in it's permanent setup just to be safe. I was thinking automotive hose clamps but zip ties are a good idea aswell, and cheaper.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Another quick update. I raised the false bottom up slightly because the water was up to the bottom of it. After that was all figured out i secured it to the bottom of the tank with a few dabs of silicone just to hold it while the Great stuff dries. Then i sprayed GS around the edges to seal the false bottom and prevent anything from getting underneath. I also sprayed the bank around the pond to keep the substrate out of the water. I siliconed a little piece of plastic mesh on the waterfall outlet in case i ever have the pump off. That way no frogs can get down the tube and play frog cannon when i turn it back on:










Next step is to keep working on the waterfall area and start adding wood and planters to the background.

Also i put the video on a hosting site, hopefully it works:
http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=97f5a419701a163544a14af6


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Another Update:

I've been working on the background for the last few days. It's not real pretty yet but i thought some people might benefit by seeing the process.

Here's the first layer of Great Stuff applied. I went with a few layers to make it more three dimensional. I left out the area around the big piece of driftwood until later. This allows me to get to the waterfall area without it in my way. Eventually, the wood will be attatched to the rest of the background. I just cut up some thinwalled PVC to use as planters:










This is a shot of the area where the waterfall will go. It will be built up more, and have some driftwood to direct the water flow:










And here's a shot of the background progressing. I'm not trying to plug Yahoo, but i can't put the tank flat on the table because of the plumbing in the back. That box was the only thing that worked:










This is the pond with peat moss siliconed on. The blue at the bottom is just painters tape to keep the silicone off of the screen. This is a pretty messy job, and time consuming. Not looking forward to doing the entire background (now i know why some people use cork flats):










And here's the full shot so far. As i said, the main piece of driftwood will be attached later, after i do the areas it blocks. The big turd on the top is my attempt a simulating a branch. I still have some carving to do but if it looks bad i'll just cut it out. The area will be covered in vining plants later anyway:










Hopefully i'll have the background finished by this weekend so i can start the top and stand followed by substrate and plants!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

A couple more progress pics to add. Enjoy.

The waterfall and pond complete and ready for silicone and peat. The blue is painters tape to keep silicone off of the wood and bottom of the pond. Did i mention how messy this job is?:










A shot from above showing the pond area with the peat attached:










The background is progressing slowly. I haven't been able to work on it as much as i want, but it should be done this weekend.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Good idea with the tape! I wish I had thought of that!
Looking good!


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

Great documentation!!!!!

Love the pictures.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Guys. I always like seeing things documented well, so i thought i'd be thorough with my journal. I'm just about done with the background. I finally attached the main piece of driftwood and i just need to do a little more peat. After that i'll just have to trim the silicone along the front to contour with the landscape and add my substrate mix. I can't wait to start adding plants:

A view from the top showing the backgound. I'm really liking how it's turning out. It's hard to see how three dimensional it is from the pics, but there will be tons of little hiding places. Also, i made sure to make several calling spots high in the tank:









A view from the front. Again, it's hard to see but there are a lot of little ledges for frogs to crawl along:









My next update should be of the finished background and substrate. I should have the waterfall running again as well. I'll put up another video when i get to that point.


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

Man that tank is coming along very nicely Ron. Can't wait to see it in action! What're the plans for fauna?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks James, i can't wait to get it planted. Since there is so much vertical space i think it would be a waste to put a terrestrial species in it. I'm still leaning towards Vents since i've heard they are hardy for thumbs. Eventually i'd like to get some Imitators or Intermedius so i think the Vents would be a good start.

Quick update: I finished siliconing all the peat on the background. I'm just waiting for it to dry so i can trim the edges and add the substrate. Also, i am having the glass top cut today. I'm planning on trying a "living hinge" which i heard about on here. I'll be sure to add some pics of the process in my next update.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

> Since there is so much vertical space i think it would be a waste to put a terrestrial species in it.


Actually, from a compositional point of view I personally like "all" tanks taller than shorter and long. I would rather do a 20H over a 20L for example for display. I'd give up a frog or two if need be to have the height, not just for plants, but for the composition as well. 

When tanks start getting big enough, then the length can allow for some very nice compositions as well, mostly I think because the height becomes something one can work with. Just my opinion.


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

RGB said:


> I'm planning on trying a "living hinge" which i heard about on here. I'll be sure to add some pics of the process in my next update.


Ron-Can you elaborate on what is a 'living hinge'? I tried a search but could not find anything that describes it.

Thanks!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Someone posted about it recently, I can't remember who, but here's the details of how it works. It involves using silicone as the hinge. 

Take the two pieces of glass that are going to be the top and leave about a 1/16-1/18" space between them. Mask off an area about 1/2" on either side of the gap and apply silicone to the area, about 1/18" thick. The silicone will adhear to the glass and because it's flexible it works as a hinge.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

*18 High constuction journal.....Updated 2/21*

Thanks Mike, here's the thread where i got the idea.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12364&highlight=living+hinge

I got my soil in finally. I didn't have time to run any water yet or start on the hinge, but i got the glass cut and i just picked up the supplies for my fan. I'm messing with that now. I'll take sime pics of the wiring process if anyones interested.

The familiar front view shot, but with soil! Also the lights are just sitting on the top for now. Even with the bulb right on the glass, it only brings the temp up 6 degrees:










And a close-up of the left side. I'm planning on packing a bunch of plants in this corner:










The right side and waterfall/ pond (now with gravel). It looks very dark under the log but it isn't bad. If i use the flash it makes it look all washed out and it's hard to see depth:










I'll work on getting the water system going again so i can post another video.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Did a little more work tonight. I got the "living hinge" started and wired up my ventilation fan. By the way, my Dendroboard album is full so i switched over to Photobucket. Sorry if the pics don't always work.

So here's my attempt at the living hinge. I just followed the instructions above. I'm gonna let it dry overnight and see how it works tomorrow:










Here's the fan ($6) and transformer ($10) i got at frye's. The fan is super quiet (25dBA). The Transformer is an adjustable voltage 1200 mA unit. You can see the pigtail wire that came with the fan which i wired to the transformer after i cut off the connector. Also pictured is a dust shield ($1) for the fan:










And here's the fan all soldered up. You can see my little butane soldering torch on the side. I love that little thing, it's so convenient. The fan seems to be working great, i have it blowing on my hinge to help it dry:










I should be starting on the stand and hood soon, which i need before i can start adding plants.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> Photobucket. Sorry if the pics don't always work.


Image Shack I think you get 20 pics before you have to pay, but all you need for an account is an email address, so making more than one account is easy, and you can upload zips with all your pics in it. No bandwidth limit like with Photobucket. 

Looks good. Did you cut your glass? Did you use oil on your cutter? I don't have alot of glazing experience, but the times I've done it with oil I've had pretty good cuts. If I try to do it dry it goes to crap. 

I'm looking forward to finially seeing water  You're doing a really great job.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

defaced said:


> Looks good. Did you cut your glass?
> I'm looking forward to finially seeing water  You're doing a really great job.


Thanks, i can't wait for the water either. I had the glass cut at a local shop. It was only 13 bucks for both pieces cut to size. I figured it wasn't worth the hassle to cut it myself.

I'll try image shack if Photobucket gives me problems, i have a couple e-mail addresses i can use. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

imageshack is completely free as far as i know


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I set up an account at ImageShack. It looks like you can only upload 20 Zipped images, but as many as you want that aren't zipped. Thanks for the help guys.

The living hinge works great. The best part is that there are no gaps to allow fruit flies to escape. We'll see how long it holds up. Even if i had to replace it every year or so i still like this over regular hinges and since i always have some extra silicone around, it's practically free. Anybody considering this should do it, it's really easy. Here's a pic of the finished hinge:










Here's the custom vent i came up with. It's just two 3/4" strips of ABS plastic glued slightly offset. The bottom one is shorter to allow it to fit down inside the lip that the top would sit on. It's hard to explain but extremely simple. It has 1/4" holes drilled along it's length. I will silicone screen to the underside to keep any flies from escaping (I need to find finer screen since i did an experiment and found that flies can get throught the screen i have now, any recommendations?). I had the plastic cut and glued at a local plastics shop for $10. I would have had them drill the holes but they wanted $25 more so i drilled them myself:










A top view showing both the hinge and the vent. I'm using a piece of tape for a handle until i get a real one. The light and fan are just sitting on top now so i can check temps and ventilation. They will both be built into the hood when finished:











I aslo did a short video of the waterfall running. I'm still working out some bugs and i may end up using a different pump but it will give an idea of what the falls will look like:

http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=b2a86865d4152a44800df7d2


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Tried the Link above and I get a "Failure Notice"


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Same here:


> Filename : MOV02344.MPG
> Size : 4.994 MB Alert ! -- The file has failed verification, Please report so as corrective measures can be taken


I might try the living hinge, but I'm kinda partial to packing tape because it's clear and I don't have a gap. Do you plan on putting screen over the vents? Fruit flys can climb on an overhead surface. Was quite annoying when I had my fans installed.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Not sure why it didn't work. I tried reloading it so hopefully this link will work:

http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=333ddd0ad38162c58859abd5


Mike,
Yeah i'm gonna silicone some screen to the underside of the vent so you can't see it from the outside. I have to find some finer screen however, since the stuff i have now allows flies through. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Your looking for a NoSeeUm screen. I couldn't find my original link. Did find this one. 
http://wholesalescreensandglass.com/Phi ... Screen.asp

Also, you might want to google: camping supplies, insect screening, etc.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Alot of people use stainless steel wire mesh. Search this site for "wire cloth" and select the "woven wire cloth", then stainless steel, then 304. IMO, anything smaller than a .01" opening is going to be overkill. http://www.mcmaster.com/



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, i looked into both of those. Unfortunately, the no see um screen only comes in a large roll. The wire mesh is $13 for a 12 x 12 piece. Any idea how much they charge for shipping? I only need a piece 20" x 3/4" (or 2 @ 10" x 3/4"). Anybody have any extra they want to sell?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Link Works I quess

but I have no desire to sign up for an account (even a free one ) or pay $1.00 to watch instantly.

I do like the work you are putting into Viv.
Thanks for keeping everyone updated.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

jpstod said:


> Link Works I quess
> 
> but I have no desire to sign up for an account (even a free one ) or pay $1.00 to watch instantly.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have to sign up for anything to download it, just put up with their stupid ads. If you do have to sign up, i don't blame you, i wouldn't do it either. It's only a 10 second video.

Thanks for the compliment, it's been a lot of fun putting it together. I started putting the hood together today and hope to finish it tomorrow and start on the rest of the stand. I'll give another update when the stand is together, before i start staining it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

For all of you that can't see the waterfall video, here ya go... I hosted it for ya on a buddies server. This is a one time deal though!

Right Click Save As...
WATERFALL VIDEO


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Frogtofall

Looks like you got a good flow rate and a smooth.
Can you hear it at all? The water flow not the Pump.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for hosting that Frogtofall.

You can hear it but the pump is still louder. It's worse when i turn the flow way down. I've been trying to find a good balance between flow and noise. If i turn the flow all the way up it's like a flood in there. I don't think that would be very fun for frogs. 

This is the reason i'm looking for a smaller pump. Anybody know of a dry pump that puts out less that 150 gph? I can't seem to find any. I may even go back to my original plan and make a reservior behind the tank so i can use a submersible pump.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

RGB said:


> Thanks guys, i looked into both of those. Unfortunately, the no see um screen only comes in a large roll. The wire mesh is $13 for a 12 x 12 piece. Any idea how much they charge for shipping? I only need a piece 20" x 3/4" (or 2 @ 10" x 3/4"). Anybody have any extra they want to sell?


I got a little extra I can send you. Just pm me your address. This viv is turning out pretty nice. The waterfall looks great. Keep up the good work. :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

PM Sent

Thanks Mike! 

Dendroboard is pretty cool. Everyone's been so nice with offering up extra parts and loaning me stuff, giving advice, hosting videos. Thanks everyone!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Ron, since your're pump is plumbed with tubing, I'd put it inside your stand, assuming your stand is like a cabnet. The other thing I'd do is suspend it instead of having it set on something, or if that's not an option, get some felt thick felt (1/4") and set it on that. I say felt because that's what's used to isolate cymbols from their stands and it does a damn good job of it.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, the stand will be a cabinet (once i build it). I'll definitely try putting it inside before i abandon that pump. It would be a shame since it's such a nice unit. Where would i get the 1/4" felt? Music store?


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there any chance of getting more detail, preferably step by step, on how the living hinge was created. I see you've got painter tape to mark off the hinge, but what stops the tape from peeling off the silicon once dried? Do you cut the silicon on top of the tape, leaving the tape underneath? Thanks and I'm soaking this up like a sponge! 

I personally don't like running pumps dry, I've had pumps burn themselves out when even slightly jammed or clogged. But that was in a reef fish tank, so as long as the water is kept decently clean. I would still try and incorporate some filter at least to keep the big chunks out, I'd hate to see the pump burn out once the tank is finished and just become a paperweight! Takes looking awesome!

James


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Felt can be found a craft stores. Music stores sell felt washers, so if you could use those then that would work. The washers are usually 5/16" id and between 3/4" to 1-1/2" od. They'll be in the percussion department.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

The living hinge was reaaly easy. I didn't take many pictures because it went so fast but i'll give a quick step by step:

Step 1: Obtain your glass and give it a good cleaning to remove any residue.

Step 2: Apply a strip of tape about 1/2" from the edge on both pieces and set the pieces next to each other. Leave a small gap (around 1/32").

Step 3: Apply your silicone between the tape strips, then flatten it down with a putty knife or similar tool. The goal is to get a flat, even surface about 1/16" to 1/8". I just eyeballed it and went with what looked good. Make sure it overlaps the tape.

Step 4: Let it sit overnight

Step 5: Take a straight edge and lay it down so it is even with the edge of the tape. Take a SHARP razor blade and cut the silicone along the straight edge. Make sure you go all the way through to the glass.

Step 6: Peel the tape away at a 45 degree angle. It you cut it right you should end up with a nice clean edge. Repeat on the other side.

Step 7: Trim the side where the silicone overlapped the edges of the glass.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Works been kinda slow the last few days. I had trouble finding the right kind of wood at Lowe's but finally found it at Home Depot. So, as soon as it stops raining, i can go get the wood and finish my stand.

I did a little test with my pump today and found that most of the noise was from it sucking in air through a fitting i hadn't glued. I kinda suspected this was the problem and was able to confirm it today.

For the last few days i've just been monitoring temps and seeing how my ventilation is working. Seems pretty good but i may drill more holes if the hygrometer i get shows that the RH is too low. 

I put a couple of plants in it temporarily just to see how they do. The bigger one on the left is Calathea (from Lowe's) and the other is a Tillandsia i've had for about a year. The Calathea wasn't too happy in my bathroom so i moved it to my viv. It will probably be planted in the left corner at some point. The Tillandsia is just there to see how it does. It's kinda big so i'll probably save it for my next tank. It's starting to clump so hopefully it will be a big clump by the time i do another tank:










And here's what happens when i turn off the fan for too long:










It's supposed to rain all week so i may not get much done. I need my stand before i can do much more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Just a quick question for you RGB, how high is your false bottom? i have been working on a 29gal tank and my false bottom is roughly 2-2 1/2 high off the bottom of the tank. Im worried that it might be to low and i might need to raise it.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

^That's about the height of mine. I think mist is actually the height of a 1/2" PVC coupler up on end. 

Ron, What wood are you planing on using for the cabnet and what in style do you plan to build it?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I can't find a tape measure right now but 2"-2 1/2" is close to what i have.

Mike,
I'm using Birch for the stand and hood. I didn't want to go with plain old pine since it's going to be in my living room. Most of the construction will be 1/2" birch plywood. I'm still trying to find trim for the edges but birch is hard to find in odd sizes. I can get poplar in the right sizes but i'm afraid it would look funny when i stain it (won't match). The cabinet is going to be made to fit the tank exactly and will hide the area behind the tank where the plumbing and wiring will be. I need to make a new drawing of my design since i've changed my original plan.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's some ideas the might get your wheels spinning. 

If you've got a router, or someone who does, and access to either a table saw or can make a jig for a circular saw, I'd buy some router bits (eBay maybe) and make your own trim. It's not hard at all and you can make what ever you want. I did this for all of my projects in shop class and all you have to do is route one edge of a board, then cut it off to the size trim you want. Poplar stains pretty good, but I've always thought is was a tacky wood, but that's just because it's kinda green. I can't think off the top of my head what woods have a grain like birch. Another option would be to do your trim in a contrasting wood, say like mahogany, walnut or cherry.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Just wanted to give you all a quick update on what i've been up to. I was out of town last weekend so i didn't have much time to work on my stand but i've worked on it over the past couple nights. It's progressing well, i am waiting for some adhesive to dry right now. This thing is gonna be bomb proof, i always try to overbuild things. Hopefully the weather will cooperate so i can get it stained this week.

I think i'll do as Mike suggested and use a contrasting wood as my trim. I'm thinking Red Oak right now because it looks good and is readily available. Most of the stuff at Home Depot is really warped, but i think i can pick through it and find enough.

I'm going to have to re-do the hood i made. The reason for this is that the Birch Lowe's sells looks way different than the stuff at Home Depot. I wanted to do the hood a little different anyway, so it's no big deal.

As for the vivarium, it's doing well so far. I'm waiting on some broms from thefrogfarm which should be in this week. I planted the Calathea in the left rear corner and some creefing fig in the upper corners. The Calathea seems to be doing well. The fig is doing good except for the stuff near the top (close to the lights) which is drying out. I've been spraying 2-3 times a day. My cheapo hygrometer says 90-95% throughout the day. Not sure if i trust it so i'll be getting a digital gauge soon. Haven't noticed any mold starting to grow yet like i hear usually happens in new tanks. When does this usually occur?


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW! i just "read" through the thread (skimmed someparts) and u solved at least 3 or 4 of my problems(im planning my first Vivarium) anyways..a question about your pon and waterfall.. is the coco tanning your water A LOT or just a little???? also what are the wholes in the background for??? Broms??? wont it get aweffuly wet in there for plants??? Also kind of DF's are you going to put in it??? thanks in advance
-josh


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Josh,
Glad my jounal helped you out.

I don't have much coco fiber in my viv. Just some mixed in the soil. The back wall is covered in peat. So far i have only filled it a couple of times to test the waterfall and didn't see any discoloration. I'm waiting till my stand is complete to start keeping it filled. This way i won't be moving it around while it's full of water. I suspect that when i fill it, the daily misting will leech out some tannins from the substrate and discolor the water. Not a problem for me, as long as the frogs are happy.

The holes are little sections of thinwalled pvc which as you guessed will be planters. You can get little baskets or use film canisters but i just used what i had on hand. I drilled holes in the bottom of the planters for drainage after the peat was siliconed on. It's pretty neat because when they fill up with water they act like a drip wall. I'm hoping for a group of three Ventrimaculatus but i'm also considering some Imitators. Both are considered good beginner thumbnail species.

Feel free to ask any more questions if you have em.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

You have some great ideas. Keep the pictures coming. I am excited to see how it turns out. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

You have some great ideas. Keep the pictures coming. Excidted about seeing the finished product. Good Luck!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks froghopper13 i'll definitely keep up with the updates.

I'm not much of a woodworker so i'm taking my time on the stand because i want it to look as good as the viv does. I have finished the main part of the cabinet. All that's left is to add the door, shelves and trim. I should be done with that sometime this weekend hopefully. I'm planning on having glass cut to use as the two shelves inside the cabinet. This will allow the light i put inside to shine through the shelves and light up the whole cabinet.

So here's the cabinet so far. There will be trim along the edges to hide the screws and the cut ends of the plywood. As you can see, the viv will sit down in the cabinet a little which will hide some of the silicone around the bottom:










Here's the last full tank shot i took. I put the Calathea in the soil and it seems to be doing good, already seeing new leaves. Also added some creeping fig in the upper corners. The stuff near the light is getting burnt so i'll raise the bulb up a little when i re-do the hood:










MOLD, YIPPEE! I'm such a nerd :? :


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

The tank looks AWESOME.. i cant wait to do my viv. .... i have a quick request..
,is it possible that you take a close up of the waterfall and the pond??
TIA
-josh


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Ask and ye shall recieve:










That hygrometer is just temporary, i'll be getting a digital remote one later. The water comes out just above and to the right of the gauge. You can see a little bit of the mesh i used to keep frogs out of the plumbing. Then, the water trickles (or gushes if i turn it up) down the two pieces of driftwood into the pond.


----------



## Viv (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks VERY much.. just finished planning my viv. out on Paint.. (well the layout at least.. lol)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Do you have to have your pump running fast to keep the pond filled? Because i am constructing a viv and I was wondering because yours does not seem very full. Also what kind of frogs do you plan to put in there?
Thanks


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*...*

RGB WROTE: I'm hoping for a group of three Ventrimaculatus but i'm also considering some Imitators. Both are considered good beginner thumbnail species. 



Jesse


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Jesse,

The pond is not filled right now because i haven't filled the false bottom yet. The water level will be the same whether the pump is flowing full force or trickling or off. Read the first few pages and you'll see how it works.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

QuicK Update: The stand is complete minus the glass shelves and stain. I'm pretty satisfied with how it came out.

Full tank and stand shot. The hood is temporary until i can build a new one which will match the stand. I need to raise the light up since it's burning some of the fig at the top:











I added some Selaginella and Maidenhair Fern. It's not too full yet, but i'll be getting some broms and other plants to add soon. I'm thinking of putting some Peperomia under the log, any thoughts on how it will do in that much shade? The area in question is circled in red:











Also added some moss from one of my houseplants. It's been in there for a few days and it hasn't dryed out yet so i'm hoping it will spread over the back wall. Probably impossible to ID, but if anybody knows, i'd love to hear what it is:


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

Dude, that looks frickin awesome RGB. Sorry i dont get on my pc very much so i havent been able to keep up with your construction journal till now. It looks awesome and isnt it great not having to lift a panel from the false bottom to access the pump? Very creative design, i like the way you have th pump set up without the sump and if that one PVC elbow for the uptake does happen to ever clog all you have to do is push water through the opposite way to "backwash" it. My drain from the viv to the sump siphons in the same way. It doesnt look like you will have the priming problems that i have with mine however since your pump appears to be able to just suck it right through being under the water line. Great job, now i will definetly have to get some pics of mine up, it looks science experimentish compared to yours lol, yours looks very refined.  
Oh yeah sorry i never did get those pics up like i said, I need to hurry up and buy a digital cam.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello-
I have joined this board today and just finished reading your journal! I am researching for my next Viv. Wow what a fantastic job you are doing.

I noticed that you are planning on using plants from whereever you find them. I wanted to let you know that during the course of my recent research I was told that the chemicals used for fert and pest absorb into the plants and will leech back out over time and can still kill your frogs SLOWLY over time (several months). SOOO, I purchased all of my plants from an organic greenhouse that specializes in plants for vivariums specifically suited for DF viv's. I figured a few extra $ was worth it if it ment the safty of $100 frogs.
If you are interested http://www.tandcterrariums.com 
all the plants were beautiful, large and healthy. But any organic grower would be better than plants grown in commercial greenhouses.

I am still a newbie but I wanted to share what I have been told. I know there are differing oppinions on this but this is what I have been told. Better safe than sorry.

Keep posting those pics! I am getting some great ideas.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up, i've read similar warnings. The only stuff i've put in that isn't from a terrarium supplier is the Calathea, the Maidenhair Fern, Creeping Fig, Selaginella, and the Tillandsia. I've had the Tillandsia for over a year and i know it hasn't been sprayed with pesticides since i've owned it. I'm pretty sure anything would have worn off by now. As for the others, i washed them each thouroughly before i put them in the viv. Also, this viv will have been set up for over two months before any frogs will be introduced. I will be doing regular water changes for a while to reduce any contaminants that may remain. I'm also considering a canister filter which will also help. 

I think a lot of people are a little too careful about these things, which is probably a good thing, but i'm pretty sure my viv is safe.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Well it's been a while since my last update. I've mostly just been fiddling around with my stand and waiting for the rest of my plants.

I did decide to switch from the Pentair pump i was using to a small cansiter filter. I noticed quite a few people were using the Zoo Med 501 and really like it. From what i could tell it would fit my viv nicely. The flow was much more managable (79 gph) as compared to the Pentair (295 gph). I tried using a bypass valve, but it made too much noise when closed far enough to keep the flow reasonable. I decided to give the 501 a try and i'm glad i did. It's super quiet (my 25dbA computer fan is louder) and the flow is perfect. Plus i have the added benefit of filtration and more room to work behind the tank. I still think the Pentair is a good pump, it's just too much for my little 18 gal. I'll probably save it for a larger display viv i'll undoubtedly build later.

Here's a shot of the space behind my viv. It's much neater with the new pump/filter. I'll probably add some quick release connectors to make cleaning the filter easier. See the thread "Office Viv" by JL-Exotics for the connectors i'll be using. Thanks for the info on those Jeremy:











And here's the pond and waterfall. I'm surprised how quiet it is. I literally have to stand above the tank and put my ear up to the vent to hear anything:











A sneak preview of the stain color on the stand. It still needs another coat, some areas look a little blotchy. Almost ready for frogs:










I just ordered some Broms from Will at The Frog Farm, so i should have those in soon. I ordered some plants from another vendor quite a while ago and still haven't got them so it looks like i may have to order the rest of the plants somewhere else. I'm thinking of a couple low growing plants for under the log and a couple of creepers to mix in with the fig and give a little variety. I'm open to suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

I am using the same filter/pump to power/clean my water feature in my 55 gallon tank. One question I have, with such a small water feature in your tank, how do you have your zoomed suck the water out? I couldn't see the part that sucks the water out. Very very good job at hiding it!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

take a peek at some of his earlier posts (page 1) and you can see that the intake is under his false bottome away from the actual pond. It's a very well laid out system and looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, thanks Jeremy that pretty much explains it. If you look at the first pic in my post above, the uptake is the fitting on the far left. It's below water level. The fitting that goes to the waterfall is just out of view on the right. The other fitting you see on the right (with the small hose) is the overflow drain. I'm gonna re-do this part slightly, but that's pretty close to how it will be.

I'm glad you had a hard time figuring it out, that was one of my goals in buliding it. I don't want to be able to see any of the mechanical workings of the system from the front. I'm not a fan of wiring and hoses running everywhere, especially in my living room.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

That is soo cool. I can't even see the tube that spits the water in! It looks very natural/real! Congrats, your viv passes the trick Cesar Test(thats my name).


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I didn't want you guys to think i gave up so i decided to add another small update. I got an order of broms from Will at The Frog Farm and will be getting an order of creeping plants and some Fittonia from Harry at The Cloud Jungle this week. I'm just about finished. I still need to finish the ventilation in the hood, stain the hood and inside of the stand and seal them both. After that i just need to get a few pieces of glass cut for my shelves and hood lid and do a few finishing touches. The plants that come this week should be enough to fill it in nicely. The only thing i'm not doing now is the misting system which i will add when i get the extra money.

The hood is mostly finished. I'm waiting till i get mt second fan to mount them. I found that just one fan wasn't cutting it so i'm gonna add a second one. The open section will have a glass cover that slides back for access:











You may be wondering what those two holes are in the back. They are for timers for my lights and misting system. I wanted to keep them accessible but didn't want wires dangling everywhere so i came up with a cool way to mount the in the hood:











Here are the Neo mariposas i got from Will. I cut a pup off of one and put it on the other side of the tank. A couple of the planters i put in the background turned out to be too high so i'll just use them for creepers:











Here's the Tigrina, also from Will. Very nice looking brom, my favorite so far:











And the full tank shot. I'm getting a bunch of creepers to cover the back wall and a few Fittonias to put under the log. My creeping fig still isn't doing much. I expected it to be covering the whole wall by now, it's been in there almost a month. I decided to leave the big Tillandsia in there. It's doing really well and nothing looked as good in it's spot:











I should be getting a pair of Vents soon so by the time they finish quarantine the tank should be well started. I'll probably end up with a group of five later, but i want to start off with just a pair until i get a little more experience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice, what are the lucky frogs that are going to go in there


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

RGB said:


> I should be getting a pair of Vents soon so by the time they finish quarantine the tank should be well started. I'll probably end up with a group of five later, but i want to start off with just a pair until i get a little more experience.


 :wink: 

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The N. mariposa looks really good. If you like N. Tigrina, you should check out N. "Tiger Cub". It looks almost the same, but its a bit smaller and its got a tighter rosette. The green is also a bit darker as well as the red stripes. I'll have to send you a pic of one later on.

The viv is looking good though!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> The N. mariposa looks really good. If you like N. Tigrina, you should check out N. "Tiger Cub". It looks almost the same, but its a bit smaller and its got a tighter rosette. The green is also a bit darker as well as the red stripes. I'll have to send you a pic of one later on.
> 
> The viv is looking good though!


Thanks. I'm interested in the Tiger Cub, definitely send me a pic. I'm hoping to squeeze a few minature broms in later. I saw the "dungsianas" on another thread and i really like that size.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That was probably one of my threads as I was just showing some N. dungsiana in another viv I made a week ago or so. They are really really tiny.

If you want some smaller species, look for...

N. dungisana
N. midget
N. "Chiquita Linda"
N. fireball x punctatissima
N. lilliputiana x chlorosticta

Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's that N. Tiger Cub


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Ron, can't believe that this is the first time I'm reading this thread. Looks like you have some really nice woodwork in this project. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Dane, should be done very soon. I'm testing those fans Frank gave me last night. The hood should be ready for stain shortly. I'll be sure to stop by your booth at IRBA on Saturday and say hi.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Quick Update:

Just got my plant order from Cloud Jungle, they're awesome. I got three different Fittonias and a bunch of creepers. I know a few of the names but not all of them since the cuttings come unlabled.

The full tank shot. I pinned the cuttings to the background with cut up paper clips which i will remove when the plants root:











A closer view of the left side. The one next to the glass is Columnea Broget Stavanger, i love the variegated coloring. Things still look a little bare, but i'm sure it will get really full when all these little cuttings take hold:











I put a little coco-fiber in the driftwood and added these little guys. I can't remember the names, i'll have to look them up:











Sorry for the blurry pic, it was hard getting a good shot of the Fittonias since they are in a low-light area:










That should be it for plants. I may add a few miniature broms later, but the inside is pretty much done. I'm getting close to calling the whole thing finished!


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

what size diamond bit did you get? do you know which ebayer you got it from? I am getting ready to purchase a bit, and would really appreciate any help you could give me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

can you post a full tank shot, Id love to see it so densley planted :lol:


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I got several sizes in one set. The one that works for 1/2 pvc fittings is 22 millimeters.

Here's a link to the same set i bought:

Glass Drill Bit Set

I used my 22 mm bit to drill three holes and it's not showing any signs of wear so i'd say they're worth the money.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

fitzy:



RGB said:


> The full tank shot.


Did you miss this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks, didnt even see it at the top, lol

Awesome, this was a great construction journal, taught me a lot


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

btw, what frogs are going to be in there?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

From earlier in this thread:


fitzy14 said:


> very nice, what are the lucky frogs that are going to go in there


And the response:


wishIwereAnExpert said:


> RGB said:
> 
> 
> > I should be getting a pair of Vents soon so by the time they finish quarantine the tank should be well started. I'll probably end up with a group of five later, but i want to start off with just a pair until i get a little more experience.
> ...


You sure have a bad memory for a 15 year old! :wink:


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

Man, that drill bit set looks like a steal!!! I hope that guy still has some when im ready for a set. :lol:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

He's had them for the past 6 months, he's a tool wholeseller out of Hong Kong. I've been eyeing them, but haven't pounced because I don't have an immediate use that I can't solve using something else.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry, memory is going already! LOL good luck!


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

Ron,
I appreciate the time it took to make this thread. One more question. Do you have a parts list that you used to connect your feed line to your overflow and to the waterfall kit? I know it will be a little bit different depending on size of the tank. I just wasn't sure what all of those pieces are. Thanks again


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for so let me know if you need to know more.

*The bulkheads are made of the following (pics are in the first post):*

(1) 1/2" Slip X 1/2" MPT adapter -Be sure to get one with a flat surface to mate up against the glass.

(1) 1/2" FPT X 3/4" MPT reducer.

(2) Rubber washers that fit over the 1/2" pipe thread.

For the uptake and outlet i also used:

(1) 3/4" slip X 3/4" FPT 90 deg. elbow

To attatch the tubing i got 1/2" MPT X 3/8"" Barbed connectors.

All of this stuff should be available at any good hardware store. The rubber washers are probably the hardest thing to find but shouldn't be too difficult.

Your particular setup will detremine which other fittings will be needed to go from the bulkheads to the tubing. It should be fairly self explanatory when you get to that point, but feel free to ask if you need help.

*For the plumbing illiterate:*

MPT = Male Pipe Thread

FPT = Female Pipe Thread

Slip = Smooth surfaces which are glued together


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I got the rest of my glass cut today and the new hood is mostly done. The only thing i have left to do is stain the hood and the inside of the stand if i decide to. I was thinking i might just seal the inside and leave it the natural wood color instead of staining it. Any opinions?

Here's the view of the underside of the hood. The hole in the right will be occupied by another timer like the one on the left. It will control a future misting system. With this set-up my fans do double duty. They draw air from inside the viv to keep the glass clear and they blow air across the lights to cool them. I may flip them around when it gets cold again so they'll blow warm air into the viv:











This is what the hood looks like installed. When the glass top is on the fans suck air out of this area which pulls air up and out of the viv throught the vent along the front. The covers for the fans are mostly for looks but they also help trap some dust from getting in the fans:











Here's the glass sliding top in place. It's not attatched in any way so i can just slide it back to get to the inside lid:











I finally have shelves! The inside of my stand was a total mess before but now it's all neat and organized. The 2.5 gal tank on the bottom will be used as a reservior for the misting system. The heater will keep the misting water nice and warm and also keep the inside of the stand warm for the flies. I'm going to add another 2.5 on the right to replace the tupperware overflow container i have now. I also have a fluorescent light i will be installing inside:











I'm headed out of town for a few days but i'll be ordering my frogs when i get back. I'll just have a few finishing touches to put on the viv while they are in quarantine.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That looks very nice. I would leave the inside of the stand without stain. The light color wood will help make it easier to see inside the it. What misting system do you plan to get?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Mike, that's kinda what i was thinking about the inside. The stain color is pretty dark.

I was just gonna get a Mist King setup but i've started looking into building my own. I know Martys systems are top notch, but i like to make things myself as you can see. I've been looking at your thread on the subject (and a few others) and getting some good ideas. I'm trying to focus on finishing off all the little things i need to do before my frogs show up so i'm gonna wait a little while before i spend too much time on it.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I have no clue what you're talking about. I never like to do things myself 8) 

If you have any questions about design or parts for your misting system, give me a shout. There's alot of stuff I'd like to add to that thread but free time recently has been a sparce thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

What a great Viv! I love the stand as well. Your celtic trim on the hood is a nice touch! Definitely stain your hood so it matches your beautiful stand. You could stain everything bit the trim to see what it looks like.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Mike,
Thanks for the offer, i'll PM you when i start planning.


Phibbie,
Thanks and yes i'll definitely stain the hood. I was just pondering whether to stain the inside of the stand or not. Right now i'm leaning towards not staining it and just putting a clear-coat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

In my opion I don't think you should stain the inside, instead put a clear coat like you said. With out it stained it lightens up the tank and makes it more cheerful. :wink:


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

It's been a while since i posted any updates so i thought i'd post a shot of how things are going:











The tank is done for the most part. I still have to mount my pump for my misting system and do a little wire organization in the back. The plants are all starting to fill in nicely. I still haven't added any frogs. I was thinking of getting some grey-leg Vents since they are readily available but i decided to wait a little longer for some nice French Guyana Blue-leg Vents which are what i really wanted. They are only a week or two out of the water so it will be a little while before they are ready to ship. I'll add another update once they clear quarantine and i put them in their new home. The plants should be filled in much more by then.

Edit: Added a nother shot. The top one looks all blotchy because of the flash. Here's a little better shot of what the finish looks like:


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome, that is a great tank!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice!! Is your tilly down in the right corner getting enough airflow? Or is that not a tilly?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep it's a Tilly. T. cyanea i believe. Contrary to what most people say on here, it's doing very well in a fairly wet spot. The roots are in a pvc "planter" with orchid bark mix which keeps them pretty dry. The rest of the plant stays fairly moist though since it is right next to the pond. I have my misters adjusted so they don't spray it too much. It grew really fast when i first put it in but has slowed down a bit since i started misting regularly, no signs of rot though.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Ron,
Sorry for the dumb question, but not being a plumber and all, could you explain the plumbing system and the direction that the water flow goes and the reason for the ball valve connecting back to the inflow? I would assume that there is a check valve to prevent water being forced back through the inflow?

also, were did you get your Zoo Med pump? How much are they?

Thanks a million. I love your idea of keeping the pump out of the tank. It is really hard to design a good looking tank if you have to take into consideration a hidden submersible pump that may need servicing in the future.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Steve,

The ball valve was there to slow the flow a bit. The Pentair pump i used at first flowed way too much. By adjusting the ball valve i could recirculate some of the water coming out of the pump back to the intake. This reduced the flow coming out of the waterfall. It worked fairly well but the flow was just so high that it made the pump loud and i decided to just use the ZooMed 501 instead. It's much simpler this way and there are less things to fail. I didn't use any kind of check valve.

I found my 501 at Petsmart. I found out that you can get their internet prices in the store if you print a copy of the internet listing and bring it in. The store normally charged $49.99 but i got it for $39.99. You can find it cheaper some places online but by the time you pay shipping it's close to the same price.

I am glad i did the extra work to keep the pump outside the tank, it makes maintenance so much easier.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Ron,
Do you still use the check valve with this Zoo Med? Or is the flow what you want without it?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Is this the filter/pump?
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...2&Ntt=zoo+med&In=All&previousText=zoo+med&N=2


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

yep, that's the one.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, that's the one.
I don't need the recircutaion valve, the flow is perfect without it.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks,
I will be doing my 20 gal. vert. for 4 Imis with Rons style of viv, with the maintenance on the outside. I will post pics when I get it going.

Thanks guys


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Ron,
Whats up with the French Guyana Blue-leg Vents? Did you receive them yet? 

Any update shots?

The finished vivarium with stand and canopy looks AWESOME! 

Looks like Ill be making a canopy for a 60 gallon soon :twisted: 
I like your access to the viv while the the lid stays in place-might have to steal that idea. 

:wink: 

Frank


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Frank

Sorry i haven't posted any updates lately. I was out of town for two weeks for work. I did get my Vents and they are great. They will be done with their QT period in about a week so i'll do an update with the frogs in the tank when they go in. You can see one of them in my avatar.

Feel free to use my lid design. It is kind of tight on the 18 but you should have a lot more room to work with on a 60 gal. Let me know if you have any questions on the design.


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

what type of timers do you use?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

They are made by Timex. I got them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

I Just read your whole journal and i learned alot  good job and keep us updated


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing RGB! This is a very nice viv.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Gosh, I remember this thread from back when it started, though I never did check back. I love the tank man!


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, the tank is doing great and the Vents are very happy in it. They're laying eggs all over the place!


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a question here, RGB. Did you cover your waterfall outlet with some sort of mesh? From the pictures it looks like you did and pardon me if I missed that in your thread somewhere.
Would you do the same if you had an outlet for a fogging vent?

Thank you.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes i used #7 craft mesh from Wal-Mart. I cut a small piece out and siliconed it on. I did this to prevent the frogs from getting in the pipes in case i had the waterfall off. I would befinitely do this for the fogger outlet as well.


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Since this thread got brought back from the dead and i never put in any pics of the frogs, i decided to add an update.

My favorite shot of the tank so far:









Some shots of the five D. ventrimaculatus that now inhabit the viv:



























They seem happy and have started producing eggs on a regular basis.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

CAREFUL with those holes. Looks like mine, it cracks easily under stress. No I am building a custom wooden viv so I can drill into the wood instead.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

^^ Hey Monop. Did you notice that he last updated this almost a year ago, so I think if he were to have any problems, since his last update was well after it had grown in, he probably already would have? Just wondering.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I was just diggin around in the older threads for ideas and this one was really nice, so I commented. I wonder if they will do any updates though?


----------

